# My Third layout



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

It's been over a year and a half since I last Posted

I tore down my basement layout so I could get my wood shop back, wish I would have kept everything instead of selling it all. 

So now my layout is back upstairs and is 9feet 6 inches long by 3 feet 9 inches wide.

At least it won't take long to do the scenery on it 

I plan on taking my time with the scenery this time and putting a select few buildings on it this time around. 

That big center green spot in the middle is what i have to work with, any suggestions would be much appreciated. :dunno:


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

*New Hobo scene*

This is my new Hobo scene, just waiting on some trees and bushes to get here so i can add to it.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Rock Face/Hillside*

My Rock Face/Hillside


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Mountain*

My mountain, still going to add a ton of trees to it when I get them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome back.

Why did you sell *all* the old stuff?
You didn't keep anything? The hobo's and campfire are new ones? Or is that the old one?
The mountains you saved?

All your buildings gone?
Everything? ALL THAT WORK?

Or did you save some and just sold the trains?

Suggestions for the green spot?
I am sure you have that covered all ready.

The layout needs to be larger? That is smaller then the last one?

Add some links to your other threads so others don't have to search?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17782

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15943


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Layout*

Hello Big Ed

I did sell everything except the lionel train and Hobos.

This is all the space I have now that I moved back upstairs. It is much smaller than the old one.


I just made the two mountains over, couldn't save the old one.


I needed my wood shop back so I could make things like picture frames and wooden boxes.


As long as I can run trains and smell the smoke I'm happy!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Televue101 said:


> Hello Big Ed
> 
> I did sell everything except the lionel train and Hobos.
> 
> ...


That is all that counts. That your happy.

What did you do with the stone retaining wall that you made?
You sell it or toss it? The mountains? Toss?


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

big ed said:


> That is all that counts. That your happy.
> 
> What did you do with the stone retaining wall that you made?
> You sell it or toss it? The mountains? Toss?




Tossed everything I built, but I gained a lot of experience with the second layout.

This one is going to be really nice when I'm done.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Hobo camp update*

Did some more work on the hobo camp. Covered the plastic with ground foam.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mount a small smoke unit under the fire. :thumbsup:


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

big ed said:


> Mount a small smoke unit under the fire. :thumbsup:





Thats a good idea Will have to consider it Ed :thumbsup:


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Did some work on the mountain and made a walking path for the hobos


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

How about a siding and RR station in the green area?


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

traction fan said:


> How about a siding and RR station in the green area?


I don't really have enough room for a siding, would love one if I had the extra space.

This is why I really need to think hard about what I'm going to put in that space.

The space is 27 inches wide by 57 inches long, thats what I have to work with.

Train station is one thing I will have, but not sure on the rest of it.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Must have a heavy rainfall judging by the amount of green.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Green*



Cycleops said:


> Must have a heavy rainfall judging by the amount of green.





I love that color green

In fact I love all bright colors on train layouts, even colors that don't really belong:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Televue101 said:


> I love that color green
> 
> In fact I love all bright colors on train layouts, even colors that don't really belong:laugh:


How about a little deep blue water for the hobo's to fish?


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

big ed said:


> How about a little deep blue water for the hobo's to fish?
> 
> View attachment 46833






That would be cool maybe a stream though.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I really like your scenery. I hope I can get mine to look as good as yours! Your setup looks like my inner circle. I've been trying to decide between a figure 8 or a little train yard. The wife has not given me a lot of space, and what I have was hard fought over, but I'm really enjoying it. I'm not quite as far along as you. I just started putting down plaster tonight. 

This was my first idea but I really want room for scenery which this cut down on some. 









So I decided on something more like this. I have to back the train up to turn it around but that has been more fun so far 









I'm finally starting to make some progress on it. I've been running it on foam for about 2 weeks and I'm really liking where I'm at with it. The inner track is standard 0 gauge with 031 curves and the outer track is fast track with 036 curves.


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good lost soul. Scenery is something anyone can do, kinda hard to mess up.

I may do what you did and put a second set of tracks in the middle of the o36 fast track for the runaway hobos.

I drew my layout on a piece of paper and got to work ,and it turned out just like I visioned it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you add a small spring fed Lake you can run the inside loop over a bridge.
Or if you want a stream fed Lake, if you look at what you have now there is a good spot for it to come off the hill, but you have to move the old pickup truck over a bit.

Or run the stream off the hill somehow and run it over to the back corner by the tunnel and add a culvert under the track?
Did you add foam board under the grass?


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

big ed said:


> If you add a small spring fed Lake you can run the inside loop over a bridge.
> Or if you want a stream fed Lake, if you look at what you have now there is a good spot for it to come off the hill, but you have to move the old pickup truck over a bit.
> 
> Or run the stream off the hill somehow and run it over to the back corner by the tunnel and add a culvert under the track?
> Did you add foam board under the grass?





No Ed no foam board, thats part of my dilemma


Wish I would have put down foam first, now I'm limited in what I can do with stuff like ponds and bridges.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just get a jigsaw and cut out the spot where it will go. The hole won't be that big. 
You can glue the foam board underneath the table, or just add a thin piece of 1/8" wood under neath.

But you will have to cut some of that pretty grass to do it.

Do you see the spot by the pickup truck on the shoreline in the pictures? You wouldn't even have to mess the grass up by the pickup just move it over a little.
Make it spring fed coming off the hill.

That is, if you want to.
Just throwing a few thoughts at you, as you asked.:smokin:


The green center would make for a good golf course.:thumbsup:


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

big ed said:


> Just get a jigsaw and cut out the spot where it will go. The hole won't be that big.
> You can glue the foam board underneath the table, or just add a thin piece of 1/8" wood under neath.
> 
> But you will have to cut some of that pretty grass to do it.
> ...






I'm going to look into the mountain stream idea, But I would like it to be as blue looking as possible with a small pond/lake at the foot of the mountain also a deep blue color.


It can be done, I just have to do it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Televue101 said:


> I'm going to look into the mountain stream idea, But I would like it to be as blue looking as possible with a small pond/lake at the foot of the mountain also a deep blue color.
> 
> 
> It can be done, I just have to do it.


I agree, a nice deep sea blue, the bluer the better. :thumbsup:

Have you seen this thread?, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9301&highlight=blue+water 

This is how I feel about Blue water. :smokin:


----------



## Televue101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah I have to have color on my layout, i don't like looking at dark drab looking colors.


----------

